# MS SQL 2008 Treiber für JAVA



## sushiRoot (31. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne den MS SQL Server 2008 testen. Dafür will ich ein kleines Tool in JAVA schreiben.
Leider finde ich keine Treiber um die Verbindung herzustellen 

Hat jemand ein Link zum Treiber parrat bzw. ein Tipp wie ich die Verbindung aufbauen kann?

Viele Grüße


----------



## hadda (5. April 2008)

Hallo,

Hast du mal bei der Microsft-Seite geschaut? http://www.msdn.de
oder bei sun
http://wiki.java.net/bin/view/Javapedia/JDBC

MFG
Hadda


----------



## Dunas (5. April 2008)

Mit der Frage dürftest du im Java Bereich mehr erfolg haben.


----------



## zeja (6. April 2008)

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/data/cc325721.aspx

Du kannst also den 2005er Treiber verwenden.


----------

